# Chopin's nocturnes



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I've always had an interest in Chopin's nocturnes, though I still don't know everything that makes them sound the way they do. Personally, though, I like the free use of chromatic melodies that almost seamlessly blend into each other, like the thoughts of a mind straddling the border between sleep and wakefulness. My favorite Chopin nocturne is probably No. 1, Op. 9, being the first one I listened to (and the one I've listened to most, especially while straddling that border between sleep and wakefulness ). What about all of you?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I ADORE the Chopin Nocturnes!!! They were among the first classical works I learned and practiced on the piano. My favourite recordings are the Rubenstein RCA's and the Barenboim and Hewitt CD's.

Jim


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*mood*



Kopachris said:


> I've always had an interest in Chopin's nocturnes, though I still don't know everything that makes them sound the way they do. Personally, though, I like the free use of chromatic melodies that almost seamlessly blend into each other, like the thoughts of a mind straddling the border between sleep and wakefulness. ?


Like many compositions, the Nocturnes are amenable to several interpretations, both by the performer and by the listener. Your interpretation is interesting, and as valid as any - depending on the performer. It probably wouldn't work with Weissenberg's recordings (my favorites), wherein the night is often not for sleeping.

I like to listen to the Nocturnes a half dozen at a time, and have no preference as to which half dozen they are. They are mood-setters, with variations in mood varying mostly with the performer rather than the piece he/she is playing.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

Many of them are beautiful pieces - and wonderfully original and ingenious like almost everything by Chopin, whose mastery of harmonic effects is unrivalled I should think. Not just this and the seamless chromaticism you mention, but a wonderful use of the registers of the keyboard, achieving lovely sonorous qualities. Chopin is fascinating brilliant and seductive.

Maria J Pires played about 15 of them in a packed late night Prom a week ago - wish I had been there - perhaps still available on BBC iplayer


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Op.9 no.1 is the first one I listened to. Love op.9 no.3, op.32 no.2 and op.48 no.1


----------

